# bathing the spoo



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

does anyone have a idea of some kind of tub that is up high that will fit in my stall shower? it breaks my back to lean down and do the feet and the belly and legs and even though I have a rapid bath - I don't know if it really cleans them that well - not a lot of suds. as a matter of fact the shampoo takes an awful lot to suds up anywhere other than the back - is that normal?thanks!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

just like a shower stall? as long as the door is wide enough get a booster bath. part will probably stick out but it will drain down into the shower 

It's what i groom out of a friend has one and puts the back end into the shower stall at her house and uses it like that. Does the job way better on the back (though i still end up sitting on a stool i have a very bad back ) 

Dog Bath - Official Home Of The Booster Bath


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah I have a bad back also - I wish I could find something a little smaller that would fit right inside and I wouldnt have to get wet! thanks - the booster bath is nice but can't afford it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

just put a small grooming table in there...?


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I use my bath chair. I have one of the longer ones that is a bench and it works great for bathing the cats (the only ones I can still easily bathe). For someone who can stand, usually the legs adjust so you can make it taller. This is a good alternative if you also need one or have one in the house already.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a grooming table. I have a basement shower stall in my grooming area and just put a table in there to bathe - works like a charm.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Karma'sACat said:


> I use my bath chair. I have one of the longer ones that is a bench and it works great for bathing the cats (the only ones I can still easily bathe). For someone who can stand, usually the legs adjust so you can make it taller. This is a good alternative if you also need one or have one in the house already.


I was thinking of that also - unfortunately mine is a stool! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> I use a grooming table. I have a basement shower stall in my grooming area and just put a table in there to bathe - works like a charm.


sounds great but I have very little room in the bathroom - I was thinking maybe a storage tub. has anyone ever used the doggie wash at the car wash - I may check that out later to see how it works.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a self serve pet wash nearby in a small dog store. I have used that. They supply towles, shampoo, and a dryer. It's great because I never have to pick Mia up or bend over the tub!! 

Kodi fits in the kitchen sink so he doesn't go but it's great for Mia.


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

It may sound weird but I put on a bathsuit and get in the tub with Ginger. She hops into the tub, I can pull the curtain and sit down on the side or bottom. We have a hand held shower head that works well. I thought about using the shower stall downstairs but I think it is too small. Would be great if she fit in the laundry tub, maybe in the future putting a bathtub on taller base in place of the laundry tub would work - I like the self bath at the dog groomer's but if does take more effort than just impulse bathing at home. I really have to talk myself into bathing, drying etc a 50 lb dog who is basically allowing it but not loving it. The sad eyes, heavy sighs and passive resistance let me know that she isn't happy to be there so I have to work up my own enthusiasm.


----------



## SpooWishes (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been looking into this too. The bath booster is currently 129 at costco.com but i have no idea what shipping is. Also you may need an accessory that isnt carried at costco's site and may have to order and pay shipping again for some other stuff. And if you went for some kind of plastic water trough as an alternative...like: Plastic Troughs, Stock Troughs, Fiberglass Troughs or Plastic-Mart - Custom Frames & Stands : then you're stuck trying to figure out how you will safely support it to lift it up (a frame) and how you will go about draining water, and lifting the dog up and over the lip...

It seems like the self-service is a fun alternative that gets you out of the house. I don't know how much it costs, but there is one in town with a coffee shop. That seems like such a fun idea to me!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

Our self serve here in Ontario charges $30 for a spoo and it includes the towels, a variety of shampoos and conditioners, the big tub and high pressure hand held shower as well as a high velocity dryer at a grooming table. The way you get the dogs into the tub is a set of stairs that roll up to the tub then you can roll them away, oh and there are grooming collars attached to the side if you need them. About the only thing I bring is the dog and her brushes. If I was going to attempt to install something at home I'd want those stairs too.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! for $30 I can take them to Petsmart and they can do a bath and brush. cut the nails, do the ears lol I think that is where I am leading!! lol


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

At first I was thinking, what a great idea! Then I remembered I have a corner shower. Doh! How about something along the idea of this raised-grate tub floor, but make the legs a lot longer? Any ideas about what to use for the grate? I get there's something at a Home Depot/Lowes-type store. Something to think about. If I come up with something I'll post again.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I wish I could find something like this that was a bit longer and less deep. You could simply place it in your tub. White Plastic Laundry Utility Tub with legs Excellent Condition - Winnipeg Home/Garden Items For Sale - Kijiji Winnipeg Canada.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

skinnydoggz said:


> I wish I could find something like this that was a bit longer and less deep. You could simply place it in your tub. White Plastic Laundry Utility Tub with legs Excellent Condition - Winnipeg Home/Garden Items For Sale - Kijiji Winnipeg Canada.


I have one like this that I use but it was a double sink and my HD just cut the center divider out of it for me and put on extra screws in the leg to make it a little more sturdy. I just Put it in my shower stall and I have a shower head that has an hose attachment and it works great,no more broken back. Oh almost forgot I ordered it from Lowes and picked it up at the store it was around $100.00.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

skinnydoggz said:


> I wish I could find something like this that was a bit longer and less deep. You could simply place it in your tub. White Plastic Laundry Utility Tub with legs Excellent Condition - Winnipeg Home/Garden Items For Sale - Kijiji Winnipeg Canada.


yes - that is what I was thinking of too - m aybe someone will invent it! lol I have a corner shower also which makes it difficult for it to even be longer lol although I can bathe them in there sitting on a stool (me) but still have to bend to get the legs - unless I use the rapid bath - thinking about taking it from the big tub upstairs and putting in my shower. Don't want to use the big tub because my daughter and her husband live up there now and don't want my dogs tracking water through.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pudlemom said:


> I have one like this that I use but it was a double sink and my HD just cut the center divider out of it for me and put on extra screws in the leg to make it a little more sturdy. I just Put it in my shower stall and I have a shower head that has an hose attachment and it works great,no more broken back. Oh almost forgot I ordered it from Lowes and picked it up at the store it was around $100.00.


ooo that sounds interesting - can't quite picture it though


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I think a bath bench might work but I have a stool - too small lol!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I was thinking about bathing today but its SNOWING AGAIN! LOL


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Pamela said:


> yes - that is what I was thinking of too - m aybe someone will invent it! lol I have a corner shower also which makes it difficult for it to even be longer lol although I can bathe them in there sitting on a stool (me) but still have to bend to get the legs - unless I use the rapid bath - thinking about taking it from the big tub upstairs and putting in my shower. Don't want to use the big tub because my daughter and her husband live up there now and don't want my dogs tracking water through.


We have more in common...I also have a full bath upstairs, where my older son lives, but he uses the shower downstairs because when he uses the tub/shower upstairs, I can hear what sounds like water dripping. I don't know if there's a leak or if it's just the pipes making that noise. Since the downstairs bathroom has recently been completely redone (incl. new ceiling & walls), I don't want to risk a leak ruining it. A plumber isn't in the budget right now. I bathed my Afghan hound in the corner shower last summer after a run in with a skunk, and I got _soaked_! She's due for a bath again since I no longer work at a grooming shop, so I'll have to get soaked again unless I can figure out a way to keep the water from splashing out of the stall. My spoo is still tiny, so I can wash her in the kitchen sink for now.

I wonder if there's a way to make what you are looking for out of a bathroom shower chair. I got one for my mum that has adjustable legs. If the seat part is big enough for your dog to stand on, you could raise it to the highest position.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you think this would work? Bathtub Transfer Bench/Bath Chair with Back Wide Seat Adjustable Seat Height Sure Gripped Legs Lightweight Durable rust-resistant Shower Bench


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

skinnydoggz said:


> Do you think this would work? Bathtub Transfer Bench/Bath Chair with Back Wide Seat Adjustable Seat Height Sure Gripped Legs Lightweight Durable rust-resistant Shower Bench


wow! I think that would work!!!! have to check it out more! thanks!


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope it does. It would be nice to be the one to help someone else for a change. In the short time I've belonged to this group, I've received tips and information from lots of wonderful poodle people.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yes thank you so much - I had no idea they could be so cheap. I think they cost more at the drug store lol


----------

